# SD25T in 720 Series



## 1983Nissan720 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,

How many 720 owners had thoughts on dropping an SD25T turbocharged diesel into the hoods of their beloved beauties?

Did Nissan ever have plans to sell the SD25T in the U.S. (alongside the normally-aspirated SD25) and then such a plan was scrapped later on per stringent E.P.A. regulations? If the Nissan guys had followed through on this plan, it would have made the diesel-powered Nissan 720 a strong(er) competitor to Toyota and Mitsubishi's equivalent turbocharged diesel truck models.

~Ben


----------

